# Smoking and Meaningful use



## Elsa1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi;
The providers were wondering about the CPT code-99401 and 99402.  Can it be billed even if a person has no current history of smoking(or had a history of smoking), but had a discussion with the provider regarding the risks associated with it?  

Thanks;
Elsa


----------



## Sanjit (Jun 27, 2011)

CPT code range 99401-99404: As per CPT Asstant 2009, vol.19, bulletin 2, Risk factor reduction services are used for persons without a specific illness for which the counseling might otherwise be used as part of treatment. Preventive medicine counseling and risk factor reduction interventions will vary with age and should address such issues as family problems, diet and exercise, substance abuse, sexual practices, injury prevention, smoking cessation, dental health, and diagnostic and laboratory test results available at the time of the encounter.
So, if had a history of smoking without present problems, can also be provided service for cpt 99401/99402

Sanjit K Mishra, CPC
SuperCoder


----------

